# UV Blacklight reactions!



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey everyone!

Had another question. In another post, someone posted that Tonic water and milk work well under blacklight. Any other common household things that glow good? We are thinking about making a "witches' kitchen" and need good things to put into jars. 


-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

I could tell you what else glows but it's a family forum.

Just take your black light to each room and see what you can get.

www.shomertec.com sells a UV podwer used to catch criminals. It sticks to their hands when they touch something. It can also be mixed with vasaline to make a paste.


----------



## Tammers611 (Oct 3, 2003)

most laundry detergents glow really well

also any florescent markers
just crack them open and pop the ink soaked cotton
tube into any bottle of water

when the water has obsorbed the ink take the 
cotton tube out 

seal it up and it should glow really well


----------



## creepymama (Oct 10, 2003)

Use Tide with Bleach and make a paste. If you have fabric that doesn't glow, soak it in either Woolite or Rit Dye's Whitening dye and let it dry.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Do other colors of Rit die glow? Has anyone tried them? 



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Take your blacklight into the kitchen or bathroom. Hold it near the sink and watch all the bacteria glow. You'll scrub the sink better than you ever have in your life after you see what shines in there.

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Useless piece of trivia, but cat urine glows under blacklight. So do blood stains...


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*So does...well, ummm...I think Rweso covered that. Family-oriented forum and all.*


*-fly*


----------



## Sirus (Sep 17, 2003)

useless yet cool

although this was a family oriented forum..

-Sirus Squire, the Vampire Hunter

PS-Can anyone reccomend a name for team of bounty hunters? If you do, plz pm me. thnx!


----------



## creepymama (Oct 10, 2003)

Putrid,
As far as I know, only the "whitening" Rit Dye glows...It'd be cool to try some other mixtures.
You could always dye the item using regular Rit and then soak it in Woolite to make it glow....

"All of my neighbors think I'm a FREAK! I'm sure it's not the graves and zombies roaming the yard..."


----------



## wytche (Oct 15, 2003)

These aren't blacklight ideas, but some "kitchen" props I used one year.

Float a bunch of rubber spiders in large jar, add some food coloring to the water and label it spider cider.

Recycle a box of Shake and bake by having a lot of rubber snake crawling out of it, label it Snake and Bake. (BTW, any suggestions for an easy way to add motion to this, so the box would shake a bit?)

A simple cheap kitchen prop can be made with a cutting board, rubber lizard, rubber bats and some fake blood. Cut off some of the wings and tails make piles of pieces on the cutting board. Add a knife and the blood, and it will look like your witch was interupted in the act of preparing her brew.

Hope these help.

Any day above ground is a good one.


----------



## Tammers611 (Oct 3, 2003)

most craft stores sell acrylic paints in florescent colors
you could probaly dilute the paint and use it to stain fabrics that would glow


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

Great ideas, Wytche! Thanks for the help, everyone. I'm sure it'll be a great halloween, if I can only get all the projects done! 

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Hmmmmm....Bare giggles as she wonders how Sheepies found out that cat urine glows.......[]

Yagottawanna!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Giggles again as she envisions Stryker trying to get his cat to pee in a jar......heheheh!

Yagottawanna!


----------



## gHostJen (Oct 13, 2003)

I posted this under another topic, but this seems more appropriate...
I actually ran across a few very cool sites looking for Phosphorescent materials. There are several that have it in powder and other forms; it's just a matter of finding the best price and lowest shipping. The other site offers a "washable" (use an ammonia based clear to remove) and clear paint. www.unitednuclear.com/glow www.riskreactor.com www.clearneon.com
I also found an inexpensive lighting source at www.atlantalightbulbs.com They have 48" bulbs at a little over $10.00 each. All I have to do now is go to HD and get the fixture and redo the wiring.


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Our skin glows orange in blacklight. So now all you have to do is skin your least favorite mother in law and stick that in a jar.

Right, rod? 



Get the tropical skittles. I think those glow in blacklight. Same with M&M's.

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## screamingjaw (Oct 6, 2003)

Walmart has 4" 2 tube blacklight fixtures with both lamps for under $20 this year. I found them in the garden section just before the Halloween section was set up. I grabbed 2 of them and a week later they were nothing but empty cases left. last week they got more tho.

Don't drop the Jacob's Ladder!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Raef Wolf,how'd ya know?!

rod spain


----------



## evil666 (Oct 25, 2003)

a quick question,,has anyone tryed that paint that is supposed to glow from 12 to 20 hrs??its a bit to pricey for me,,anyone use it?? its on www.riskreactor.com


----------



## gHostJen (Oct 13, 2003)

I went to "The School Box" this weekend and picked up some washable Florescent Tempura Paint. It's actually more of a gel type consistency and only $3.95 for about a pint. There are many colors to choose from.


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

Wytche, What a cool idea. I might just have to do that in my kitchen this year for our party. I have a couple of cauldrons too, that I wasn't quite sure what to do with this year. I love the snake and bake idea too. 

I have vials of woolite and tide under my black light this year. Our office becomes the blacklite room and we have all kinds of glow in the dark skeletons hanging from thread crisscrossed just under the ceiling. We throw some webbing on the threads too, which also glow. I took old sheets and dyed them with Rit black (which doesn't glow by the way) and smeared woolite all over them, in between the rips and tears. It is a really cool effect, for curtains. 

You can almost always find glowy bugs and wormy things at Halloween supply stores, Walmart, Target etc.

We found the 48" double blacklight at walmart too this year for $15.95!!!!!! What a BARGAIN!!!!! We HAD to get it. 

Just have to play around with your blacklight and see what glows. 

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

they used tonic water in K-19 to give the glowing water effect in the reactor, it worked best when it was not thew poundered stuuf, but the actually bottled water

Michael Ball


----------



## sb17joker (Feb 2, 2004)

Antifreeze for cars also glows under blacklight

Scott


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

And anitfreeze is probably a lot easier to get into a jar than cat pee...


----------



## Gravedigger (Jul 27, 2003)

Strykler try this. Go to the buckyboneyard at http://anatomical.com/default.asp then go to the Halloween section (near bottom left side (I think)) once in Halloween go to Tips from the Cyrpt. GOOD U/V artical. Don't think I'm violating any laws doing it this way.

No rest for living,
No peace for the dead.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

UV reactive water dye available at www.uv.d2g.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

UV reactive water dye available at www.uv.d2g.com


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

I always just bought a pack of cheapo Highlighters, ripped out the center and let them soak in the water.. when you take the cores out of the water it glows extremely bright. I've managed to get a better effect from different color highlighters than I can from any UV paint.

FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## walking_dead (Mar 14, 2004)

Last year in the witches area we also had, these don't glow but they were great props, "Dragon Toenails". I put crab and lobster claws in the clear candle jell that I had put in a jar. They were pretty neat looking. Fake eyeballs in a jar from the dollar store was a hit too.

the dead are alive~or~are the alive dead


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

This is an old discussion but i felt the need to add that if you mix two different sopes, especially amonia and bleach, you will create a very highly toxic gas that I am not sure whether or not its oderless. Also i am pretty sure bloodstanes only glow under a blacklight if the forensic team is using luminol.

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Just wanted to comment on the Walmart 48" double black lights for $19.99. I picked up 4 sets of these and tried one last night. The lights are great and one light fixture covers my whole 2 car garage pretty well. The problem is that the bulb twist mechanism is not the greatest so if the light gets bumped, one of the bulbs may fall out on someones head if they are standing underneath. I am going to use black duct tape over each end locking mechanism as a safety precaution.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!


----------



## that_0ne_k1d (Jun 14, 2004)

hey guyz im new 2 the forum ive been reading ur blacklight and halloween tips, if anyone has good ways of dyeing water blood-red or luminous blue without buying a bunch of stuff, let me know. its for my dragon fountain i just got, im gonna put it underneath one of my many blacklights

blacklights r sick


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

actually i was playing around with my wizard/dragon fountain. It was funny, it would show up as red when the black light wasnt on but when it was on it would be green. See what i did was, i took the cotton from a highlighter and placed it in a jar of water. after i took the water and dyed it red with some red food coloring. It looked pretty good. Im not sure how you can get red to glow though if that is what you want. Hope this helps.


----------



## that_0ne_k1d (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah, i know lots of people use the insides of highliters, thnx. did u get the wizard/dragon fountain from spencer gifts? also, can anyone tell me how to make any color dye without using highliter pens??i need it 2 be blacklight activated


blacklights r sick


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Yea i got the dragon/wizard fountain from spencers. Use RIT whitner and brightner. It works but it only has blue color. I dont know what else would work.


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

If you go to the Anatomical Chart Company website: www.buckysboneyard.com under the Halloween How To section, they show how to make red.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!


----------



## that_0ne_k1d (Jun 14, 2004)

i tried the highiter method, works great. i managed to recycle the tonic water bottle too by mixing hot water with a yellow highliter inside. makes a cool glow. anyone know how i can turn a little hollow skull into a fountain?

blacklights r sick


----------



## that_0ne_k1d (Jun 14, 2004)

this is a response to the kid who said something about bleach and ammonia. i took chemistry my sophomore yr. we did that experiment. the gas isnt exactly toxic, but isnt exactly safe. its kinda like spraypaint fumes. if ur gonna use it for some prop or something like that, keep some DISTILLED water on hand so if its creating the gas at an extremely high rate, itll help dilute it and slow down the reaction. plain water may be ionized (such as chlorine) and will not help. u can find distilled water in gallon and milk-sized quart bottles at the supermarket. if anyone has any other question about what two chemicals cannot be used together, let me know i might be able to help. im not a nerd, just to let u know, i just found things to be interesting in chem.

blacklights r sick


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

It absolutely IS toxic. I worked in an ER for 7 years. I remember one incident where a women did exactly that. She mixed ammonia and bleach. Two of the EMT's had to be admitted to the hospital because of the brief time they were exposed to it when they dragged her body out.

I also have an aunt who has respiratory problems because she did it.

A controlled experiment in a controlled environment using safe ratio's is one thing but real world circumstances is another.


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by that_0ne_k1d_
> 
> im not a nerd, just to let u know, i just found things to be interesting in chem.


I'm a big nerd when it comes to anything Halloween, I tihnk most of us are to a degree. 

Also, chemistry is a great thing to be familiar with, I only wish I had paid more attention in my high school Chem class.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Rweso, Isn't it true that if a preganant women inhales a toxic gas the fetus may absorb most of the chemical? Also, I know about the dangers because my grandmother has a pool and my aunt used to be in charge of the YMCA pool. I am hoping to go to med school and be an ER surgeon. It's a good experience. Just to share a story my friends uncle had to remove a dead hamster from a mans rear. My question is what the hell is it doing there in the first place(I have a pretty good idea).

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

Lol, We used to have a butt bag in the ER. It was a bag full of objects removed from rears. You wouldn't believe the things people could fit up there. Even better were the excuses, like, "I fell on it".
I remember one guy who had a vibrator that got away from him. It was stuck in the "on" position. They couldn't remove it until the battery went dead. He couln't sit for a week.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Thats great, ever see any light bulbs??

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

Quite a few. Mostly the chandelier kind. Also drink bottles, perfume bottles, travel hairspray. The x-rays were interesting too.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Id believe it. Wasn't there an episod of scrubs where one of the docters JD or Turnk gives there girlfriend a butt pen? Oh, did you see the Jackass movie...

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## that_0ne_k1d (Jun 14, 2004)

okay, this is the coolest blacklight fountain idea that i just thought up. ive been trying to think of some way to use this little plaster skull ive got in my room, i thought of a fountain. i then thought of some way to also use some pvc pipe that needed to be used. have u ever seen those little classroom skeleton models that are about 1 foot high? i took that thought of making a fountain that looks something like that.
if u wanna see what im making, im gonna make a geocities site for it, when im done, ill post the site, this can alo be used for a halloween prop. that probably got over half of u to pay a little more attention. haha, j/k



blacklights r sick


----------



## that_0ne_k1d (Jun 14, 2004)

negative on the websites, damn pagebuilder wouldnt load up. what i did was i took the pvc (about foot and a half long) and cut it every .75 of an inch to about a 16th of plastic still keeping the ends together to form a real-looking spinal cord (i'll provide a pic tomorrow) then i took a metal coat hanger, undid it, and threaded it though my spinal cord so i coulduse it to help the spinal cord to keep its shape. i would suggest using hot glue to help the coat hanger stick to the pvc pipe. then i spray painted the whole thing with some flourescent green spray paint so it will glow green under a blacklight. i then took the water pump tubing that i was gonna be using to pump water through(i am gonna use some relatively small hosing to make it look like a vein) and threaded it through the spinal cord and again used hot glue to adhere the hosing to the inside of the spinal cord. (if u put some red-highliter dye into the water, the hosing will look like a vein pumping the blood to the head). i went to an arts&crafts store to buy some red, purple and blue yarn that glowed under aa blacklight(they had a blacklight display of moons and stars that u put on the ceiling). i braided the yarn together and again threaded it through the spinal cord. voila! i now have a blacklight spinal cord that glows complete with vein pumping blood and nerve cord running through the spinal cord. i will have more and picture of complete fountain.

blacklights r sick


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

setup a photo album here. Also, do they make true UV strobe lights?

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## that_0ne_k1d (Jun 14, 2004)

i dont know, u might be able to find a blacklight strobe bulb(?). or u could just keep it simple and have the blacklight right next to the strobe. how do u set up a photo album????

blacklights r sick


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Email larry with a request.

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

*Sspeaking of stuff that glows*

I found these itemshttp://store.rebeccas.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=LI1086&Category_Code=Lite-Ups

Could be a good idea for a prop maybe mounted in a wig head for eyes etc..


----------

